# After below zero temps, Cruze 2.0 will not stay running. Cam sensor code



## jportner (12 d ago)

About a week ago we experienced sub zero temps in my area. I woke up and went to start my 2014 Cruze 2.0 Diesel and It wouldn't start. After thinking weak battery, I tried my jump boxes and eventually my 120v jump starter with no improvement. I then noticed Ice in the coolant tank had frozen coolant in it and let it alone a few days until temps warmed back above the 50's. These days when I try to start it it tends to crank then start, then immediately shut off. At times it starts, stays running and the RPM gauge doesn't work. When this happens it will shift very hard. I continue to restart/ erase codes when this occurs. Eventually, I usually get lucky and the car will start, and run flawlessly after many start attempts. I constantly am getting the same 2 codes 2 times during every start procedure. 2X-(PO341 Camshaft Position Sensor A Circuit range/ performance B1) and P24C6. I have replaced the Camshaft Sensor and nothing has improved. All of the mechanics reviewing this issue are drawing a blank. Anyone with any help or guidance would surely be appreciated.


----------



## chilehed (Sep 3, 2020)

Did they check the entire circuit? A lot of folks miss that it's a _circuit_ code.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Locate the cause of your tachometer intermittent and you’ll correct your driveability concern.

And get your coolant system flushed and refilled with the proper mix of Dexcool.


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

jportner said:


> About a week ago we experienced sub zero temps in my area. I woke up and went to start my 2014 Cruze 2.0 Diesel and It wouldn't start. After thinking weak battery, I tried my jump boxes and eventually my 120v jump starter with no improvement. I then noticed Ice in the coolant tank had frozen coolant in it and let it alone a few days until temps warmed back above the 50's. These days when I try to start it it tends to crank then start, then immediately shut off. At times it starts, stays running and the RPM gauge doesn't work. When this happens it will shift very hard. I continue to restart/ erase codes when this occurs. Eventually, I usually get lucky and the car will start, and run flawlessly after many start attempts. I constantly am getting the same 2 codes 2 times during every start procedure. 2X-(PO341 Camshaft Position Sensor A Circuit range/ performance B1) and P24C6. I have replaced the Camshaft Sensor and nothing has improved. All of the mechanics reviewing this issue are drawing a blank. Anyone with any help or guidance would surely be appreciated.


When did the tachometer stop reading? Before or after the cam sensor change?


----------

